# Can't install, error booting install cd (read error: 0x0c)



## Sprax (Sep 24, 2010)

I tried installing FreeBSD yesterday but when trying to boot the cd I get 
	
	



```
Read Error: 0x0c
```

I made a total of three attempts at creating a FreeBSD disk and all resulted in the same failure, while other CDs I made at the same time using the same procedure (including CentOS) worked fine. I use InfraRecorder for windows to burn CDs.

Ideas on what might be wrong?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 24, 2010)

1. When is it returning this error? While copying files from *disc1.iso to the disk or right away after booting?
2. Have you tried booting other discs, such as *bootonly.iso or *livefs.iso, and switching to *disc1.iso once sysinstall fires up?
3. You can always boot off a USB pendrive (*memstick.img).


----------



## Sprax (Sep 24, 2010)

> 1. When is it returning this error? While copying files from *disc1.iso to the disk or right away after booting?


Right after booting,



> 2. Have you tried booting other discs, such as *bootonly.iso or *livefs.iso, and switching to *disc1.iso once sysinstall fires up?


I tried bootonly as per your (implied) suggestion. The computer halts a few seconds, then ignores the cd proceeds to boots from hard drive instead. No error messages are given (reminds me of my first attempt at installing vista).



> 3. You can always boot off a USB pendrive (*memstick.img).


I tried creating a bootable stick using dd. I gave it quite a bit of time but the program seemed stuck to I aborted. I guess it might have been working - if very slowly - but since the program does not indicate progress... 

I'm giving up...


----------

